# Incurable Left Tear



## PATRAN (Sep 2, 2021)

I’m looking for help. I have a Quest Centec that is tuned to factory specs, but every arrow I shoot has a left tear. I shoot left handed. I assume the issue is my form. If I move my rest all the way to the right, I can get consistent bullet holes, so at least my form is consistently wrong if it’s wrong? When it’s set to factory specs, I feel like I have to torque my bow to the right to produce a bullet hole. Does anyone have advice on some form issues I could check for to help correct this? Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

The first place to start looking would be at your “grip” on the bow.

The bow should rest in your relaxed hand. 

You should not be wrapping all your fingers around it. (Not saying that you are.)

Search for Nuts&Bolts form threads. He has some good pictures of how the bow should rest in your hand. Like in this thread — 









Form analysis


@nuts&bolts I recently switched to hinge and could use some help I had to set my camera on burst and 10second delay my nose isn’t normally so pushed against string was scrambling to get set into my form in 10s lol Lemme know what u have to say Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.archerytalk.com





NOTE: If you get the bow too far towards your thumb (away from the lifeline crease in your palm, the bow will tend to rotate towards your draw side (to the right for a right handed archer or to the left for a left handed archer). This torque results from the combination of two factors. The first is that your wrist is probable collapsing — because your bow side forearm muscles are relaxed and the holding draw weight is not aligned into your bow side forearm bones. The second is due to the skin friction between your bow hand and the physical grip of the bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

PATRAN said:


> I’m looking for help. I have a Quest Centec that is tuned to factory specs, but every arrow I shoot has a left tear. I shoot left handed. I assume the issue is my form. If I move my rest all the way to the right, I can get consistent bullet holes, so at least my form is consistently wrong if it’s wrong? When it’s set to factory specs, I feel like I have to torque my bow to the right to produce a bullet hole. Does anyone have advice on some form issues I could check for to help correct this? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left handed shooter. Incurable LEFT nock paper tear.

Simple fix. GROW your d-loop to at LEAST double the length, so your LEFT elbow swings more counter-clockwise behind your head.



Exaggerated but you get the idea.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

IF you want to check if you have grip issues,
lube up your bow hand with WAY too much hand lotion.

Riser will SLIP into the position the riser WANTS/NEEDS to be in, with the greasy lubed up bow hand. Try the double length d-loop as well.

ABSOLUTELY use a DIY wrist sling (loop of paracord tied to the riser)
and feed your GREASY hand thru the wrist sling.


----------



## PATRAN (Sep 2, 2021)

[mention]Shogun1 [/mention] [mention]nuts&bolts [/mention] 

Thank you both for your help! I followed your advice and have been able to make the necessary adjustments to my form to eliminate my left tear. Should be able to get my fixed blades to fly true now. Thank you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

